

Python gevent suddenly switches from libevent to libev - jedsmith
https://bitbucket.org/denis/gevent/changeset/7c503dc16209

======
wladimir
From the libev page: "A full-featured and high-performance (see benchmark)
event loop that is loosely modelled after libevent, but without its
limitations and bugs."

What limitations and bugs? Could someone add some context here?

